# hi im new



## angel11122008 (Apr 17, 2008)

HI all may i join with you all?

my name is carol I'm 28 and I'm married to Keith he is 38, we have 3 children Kathryn born DEC 1998 Zachary born may 2003 and harmony born DEC 2006. we r Ttc baby no:4 and we have till may to conceive or our doctor will step in and help us get pregnant  , i know i have 3 children already but it dose not make the pain any more less when each month AF turns up and I'm looking at another month of Ttc . all my hubby and i want is another child to complete our family,

regards carol CD 24/30


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

Sorry to hear it's taking a little longer than hoped to conceive your 4th child 

Were your other children conceived naturally or with some form of medical intervention ?  Sometimes it can take up to a year, maybe longer, to conceive, even if you've not had any problems beforehand.

When you say that your GP will step in and help you get pregnant....does he mean he'll refer you to a fertility consultant for further investigations into why you've not conceived again eg hormone blood tests for you, sperm test for your DH (Dear Husband) ?  This would be the standard way of moving forward if having some problems with conceiving.

Hopefully you'll conceive and you won't need to go down the route of lots of tests and investigations.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## angel11122008 (Apr 17, 2008)

hi natasha, the doctor just told us to try intill may and if nothing has happened by then. as for when he will do i have no idea as im new to all this doctors steping in to help, yes my other 3 children were al concived normally, harmony we got the same thing we were trying for 2 years for her, i suffer a m/c btween each pregnacey, and have suffered from cysts on my left ovary and my right ovary was twisted, 

regards carol


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your miscarriages, having had several early miscarriages/chemical pregnancies myself I appreciate how heartbreaking it is   Sorry you've also had problems with your ovary and the cysts....I presume you've had a laparoscopy then to have had this diagnosed ?  What type of cysts were they, have they ever explained this to you ?

I'm surprised you've not already had some further investigations if you've had multiple miscarriages as well as taking up to 2 years to conceive a child previously   If you've already had these issues is there any reason why your GP isn't referring you for some more tests etc. sooner ?

Your normal GP wouldn't be able to do much in the way of assist without referring you first to a fertility consultant as they are the experts.  Some GPs may send you for a few standard hormone blood tests and your DH for a sperm test and sometimes GPs are willing to prescribe clomid (although not all will) but other than that, you'd need a referal.

Where abouts do you live ?


----------



## angel11122008 (Apr 17, 2008)

they have never explain what the cyst's were, i had the op in 2002 to drain the cyst then a month later i had to go back and have the cyst removed as it had filed back up.... that was the last i heard about the cyst, 
i had dd kathryn 1998 
m/c 2000
had ds 2003
mc 2005
had dd 2006

the reason i have joined the site is cause on her ethere seem to be more ladies who will beable to help and explain whne i will be going threw when i see the doc in may as i have given up all hope of getting a BFP this month as i have been testing since i got a +opk on cd 8,im now i think 14 dpo, and AF is due tuesday ish im useing baby mad HPT they r ment to be 10 mlu really earliy hpt. 

i live in co.durham

regards carol 
thank you for you replys it means a lot to beable to have someone to talk to


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

well you have come to the right place as I'm sure you'll find lots of useful information as well as support on here 

When you get your referal to fertility expert (if you need it  ) then obviously you need to make sure you mention all the problems you've had previously as they need to have as much information as possible. You'd then have standard blood tests to check your hormones, as well as get your DH to have his swimmers checked out. These would be the first things do be done....and then more than likely you'd have to have some form of op such as a laparoscopy and dye to check inside your pelvic cavity for any abnormalities such as more cysts on your ovaries, endometriosis etc as well as check your tubes don't have any obstructions. You may have an HSG (hysterosalpingogram) or a HyCoSy (Hystosalpingo Contrast Sonography) instead of a lap/dye.

These are standard first investigations so I'd take one step at a time if I were you as you've not been referred yet.....and you never know, you may get that 4th naturally !!

When you say you've been using OPKs since cd8 and you're now 14dpo....when I you counting ovulation from ? OPKs only detect LH surge before ovulation....they don't show ovulation itself. You'd usually ovulate around 36 hours after a +ve OPK.

Sorry, I'm a little confused as if you're 14dpo now, then how long are your cycles if your AF isn't due until next Tuesday as that's still another 6 days to go ?

Even early pregnancy tests are only 65/69 % accurate when used early so not that reliable.

You may be interested in the North East board to chat to other members in your area...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=242.0

N x


----------



## angel11122008 (Apr 17, 2008)

i got 2 days on +opk's and this was the first month of useing it and FF has put the line for OV on cd 9 and says im 14 dpo.. i was just going by what FF says, and last months cycle was 30 days, so that would make my cycle due on tuesday.

regards carol


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

An OPK is only classed as positive if your test line is same colour or darker than the control line.

What actual dates did you get the +ve OPKs ?  Is your cycle always 30 days ?

If Tuesday 22 April is your next cd1 (with a 30 day cycle) then your last cycle must've started on 23 March......which would make you cd 26 today......and if you did ovulate on cd9 (which is very early) then you'd be 17dpo today, not 14dpo.

How are you calculating your cycles ?  I presume you must be charting your temperatures as well ?


----------



## angel11122008 (Apr 17, 2008)

im not doing my BBT, cycle is due 24 apr. last cycle was 26 march, got a +opk on cd 9.
my cycle ranges from 25 days up to 30 days,
i do my cycle from first day i bleed,

regards carol


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, I'm very confused sorry 

Your previous posts mentioned your AF was due on Tuesday 22 April which you said was assuming a 30 day cycle going by your last cycle which was 30 days.



angel11122008 said:


> the reason i have joined the site is cause on her ethere seem to be more ladies who will beable to help and explain whne i will be going threw when i see the doc in may as i have given up all hope of getting a BFP this month as i have been testing since i got a +opk on cd 8,im now i think 14 dpo, and AF is due tuesday ish im useing baby mad HPT they r ment to be 10 mlu really earliy hpt.





angel11122008 said:


> i got 2 days on +opk's and this was the first month of useing it and FF has put the line for OV on cd 9 and says im 14 dpo.. i was just going by what FF says, and last months cycle was 30 days, so that would make my cycle due on tuesday.


If you only got a +ve OPK on cd9 then you didn't ovulate on cd9.....as I mentioned in previous post, they don't show ovulation they only detect the LH surge _before_ ovulation. If you got a definite +ve OPK on cd9 then you'd have ovulated around cd11/12 which would've been around 5/6 April so you'd be approx 11dpo today. If you've been using pg tests already then these won't be particularly reliable this early on. Implantation happens around 5-12dpo and then there has to be enough HCG hormone released for the hpt to detect.

I'm not sure how you're exactly charting your cycles and it's picking up when you ovulate etc if you're not tracking your temperatures 

You only count cd1 as the first day of full flow bleeding and you should ignore any spotting or brown old blood. If full flow red bleeding starts after about 3pm then the following day is cd1 eg

Monday....spotting/brown old blood
Tuesday....full flow red bleeding starts 3pm
Wednesday...cd1

Although we don't allow links to that website on this FF site, the line you're talking about on cd9 is not indicating ovulation.....it can't show this because you've not put in any temperatures so that line is completely irrelevant I'm afraid.......it's just in there because you've noted a +ve OPK but it can't actual give you any clear idea of your cycles and ovulation without your temperatues. That blue line isn't showing anything of any importance. Also noticed a couple of other +ve tests later in your cycle for February


----------



## angel11122008 (Apr 17, 2008)

thank you for your reply. so other words im back to square one and not knowing when OV happened.
im now feeling useless as i can even do a simple think like detect OV i may aswell give up on the whole charting thing and just go day by day and see what happens . i have one question..... can OPK's detect pregnacey ? and if so dose the like have to be just as dark as the controll line ? thank you

the other + results were HPT and i started bleeding on day 30


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If you're getting a +ve OPK then you're detecting the LH surge before ovulation.....so you'd ovulate approx 36 hrs later....so you are getting it right....just the only way to confirm actual ovulation is by having a progesterone blood test and/or follicle tracking scans.

If you're charting you need to chart your temps....just charting when you get a +ve OPK on those on-line graphs isn't really going to give much help   Why don't you chart your actual temps ?

If you got a +ve hpt last month why hasn't your GP referred you for more tests as surely this would be a chemical pregnancy ie a very early miscarriage again which you didn't mention in your earlier posts.....if this is the case then I would've thought they'd be sending you for more investigations as that would be your 3rd miscarriage ?   Did you not go to your GP when you got +ve hpt last month ?

OPKs can detect pregnancy but they're not reliable and best to use an hpt.


----------



## angel11122008 (Apr 17, 2008)

i did not mention the +hpt cause i cant bear to think yet again iv lost a little one it hurts so much  im sorry that i did not mention it, i dont know when the GP has not refered me , i think his head is too far up his U KNOW WHERE!!!  .
i dont chart my temp as i think it helps me relax more, i was charting be4 i had my little one ( harmony) but each month i was not getting the longed for +HPT so hubby and i stopped doing the temp and relax and the following month we were pregnant.
this is why i have not taken up doing the BBT 

it is my 4th mc


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

oh, sorry to hear it's your 4th....you only mentioned 2 previously that you'd had in between pregnancies ?



angel11122008 said:


> i had dd kathryn 1998
> m/c 2000
> had ds 2003
> mc 2005
> had dd 2006


In which case I'm even more surprised that if you've already had 3 miscarriages that your GP isn't referring you. I'm also a little surprised that you've not discussed your most recent miscarriage with your GP, especially as it's your 4th......I know I'd be at my GPs immediately.

I'd go to your GPs asap and ask for a referal to a fertility expert and then ask them for some further investigations into your recurrent miscarriages.

You mention you used to do BBT but don't now because it helps you relax more but OPKs I personally think are far more obsessive and also far more expensive !

I would make an appt with your GP as soon as possible and mention you've experienced another miscarriage....it's very important that they know all this.

Sorry to ask this but how far gone were you with your miscarriages...were they fairly early ? Did you not been given any indications by your GP or whoever was looking after you at the time of these miscarriages to possible cause. I'm just truely amazed that someone can go through recurrent miscarriages and obviously not get the medical help, support and guidance after having several......


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  angel11122008  

Minxy has given you some wonderful advice and Infomation, seems you have a lot going on, Do you have PCOS 
I ask because youve already concieved and had children despite multiple miscarriges, which is one of the atributes to having PCOS.
It also makes OPK difficult to use, I would urge you to see your GP and Ask for some blood tests during your cycle.
On FF we understand having one or children does not take away the longing, but for many others Just to get Pregnant is a miracle
Hers a link or two you may find helpful while here on FF
PCOS
CLICK HERE

Hoping for another miracle - 
*CLICK HERE*

Secondary Infertility 
CLICK HERE

We also have a section on FF called Babydust, where parents can chat and share parenting tips.

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## angel11122008 (Apr 17, 2008)

just to let you know i got a faint possitvie this morning.
i have not been on here today as i have come down with a really bad cold and headach's

regards carol and a possible bean EED 31st dec


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

That's great news....

Have you made an appointment to see your GP as you had your 4th miscarriage last month and you've got a faint positive this month....may be worth getting your HCG levels checked ?

Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am very muddled here 

I thought you were having fertility issues  and using OPK's

~Dizzi~


----------



## Tigger07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello angel and welcome to FF

Looks like youve had good news today, 

i hope this one sticks around for ya

Tiggs


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Carol,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site    Good luck with everything.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello angel,congrates on your faint bfp.id pop to gp to check your hcg and progeesterone.a 4th mclast monthyou not had it all checked out loveymaybe youre not producing enough progesterone on your own,go get checked.


hayley


----------



## angel11122008 (Apr 17, 2008)

hi all i know this is a new pregnacey as i have -HPT's from ov day till yesterday. baby would be due 31st dec 

regards carol

ps. will test on frienday and make a appointment with doctor aswell.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

angel11122008 said:


> hi all i know this is a new pregnacey as i have -HPT's from ov day till yesterday. baby would be due 31st dec
> 
> regards carol
> 
> ps. will test on frienday and make a appointment with doctor aswell.


Oh right....sorry, I'm just a bit confused as I thought you said you were using OPKs and you didn't mention previously that'd you'd been using hpts from ovulation as you weren't sure when you ovulated 

You mentioned also that you'd had a miscarriage last month as in you tested +ve early and then your period arrived but you didn't tell your GP....in light of that, and the previous 3 miscarriages, perhaps it would be much better idea to contact your GP on Monday, rather than waiting almost a week, as I would've thought they'd really want to be checking your HCG levels....can I ask why you're leaving testing again and not contacting your GP until Friday ? Having had several early mc's/chem pg's myself, I know I'd want to have my HCG levels checked as it is so heartbreaking....I'd just want to be cautious...I know I've not even thought about EDD but I've never got that far 

Apologies if I sound a bit  but I thought you were trying for your 4th child and had fertility problems as this website is for those suffering from infertility issues  Just out of interest, how long had you been ttc for this baby ...I think it's great you've managed to get that +ve hpt before having to go down the route of fertility treatments ! 

Anyway, keeping fingers & toes crossed that this bean sticks & that your HCG levels are nice and high 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## angel11122008 (Apr 17, 2008)

hello if this baby stick i will be over the moon. iv been ttc it since may last year, yes i was on the way to the infertility route , as i would be heading down that path if me and dh have not had a pregnacy by may then the doctor was going to step in and help us get pregnant.

regards carol


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well it's great news that you've not had to have any fertility treatment, although will you be asking for further investigations into why you've had previous miscarriages as I presume they'll want to closely monitor you.


----------



## angel11122008 (Apr 17, 2008)

iv started bleeding again today is cd 26 and now it is cd 1 all over again, going to make appointment with doctor and find out where i go from here ,

regards carol


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Carol, I think you need to see your GP and ask for some blood tests 
you need to know why your having so many miscarriges especially after concieving 3 healthy children.

If your were not doing HPTs so early I doubt your would be thinking of these bleeds as a misscarige.
prehaps the sperm fertilising the eggs is causing the embryo to be discarded. 
maybe you need a semen anaylisis doing too ?

There are many factors that infuence getting pregnant and without advice,
blood tests and investigations from your GP, 
theres not much we here can say or do to help you.
Prehaps let us know when youve had some tests done, 
Heres a couple of links you may find useful

http://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/

http://www.babyloss.com/

~Dizzi~

/links


----------



## angel11122008 (Apr 17, 2008)

hi thank you for the links,ill come back to the board in a few days and look at links if that is ok, just im full of tears and cant see the screen right at the moment, if you need me just send a message to my private messages box and i will reply to them as soon as i feel strong enough to. thank you all for your words. 
regards carol


----------

